# Water top up in cycling tank?



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I need to top off the water in my osaka tanks, the open tops on them makes for alot of water loss, but I am in the middle of cycling so I wanted to check first. 

Basically if I top off the water and then add the prime, would the chlorine not kill of the bacteria? If I add the prime, then add the tap water, would the ammonia that I am dosing the tank with to cycle not get wiped out by the prime? Should I use buckets, dose with prime and let it sit overnight and then add to the tank? (I don't really want to do this as I have to top off about 15 gallons or so) I just don't want to kill the cycle as I have read your not supposed to add/change water during a fishless cycle.

Thanks!


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

How long have you been doing this cycle that 15 gallons has left your tank??


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Depends on how much you are topping off too. But a few things to keep in mind:

- bacteria live in the filter, rather than in the water, so killing the bacteria in the water is not a bad thing. If you are worried, turn off the filter while you top up, and put in the prime, do some mixing then turn the filter back on


Actually I looked at seachem's website:

"Prime® is the complete and concentrated conditioner for both fresh and salt water. Prime® removes chlorine, chloramine and ammonia. Prime® converts ammonia into a safe, non-toxic form that is readily removed by the tank’s biofilter. Prime® may be used during tank cycling to alleviate ammonia/nitrite toxicity. Prime® detoxifies nitrite and nitrate, allowing the biofilter to more efficiently remove them."

Says you can use it during cycling.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The procedure in the use of dechlorinators is to put the dechlorinator in first and then the water. That way it's pretty when the chlorine/chloramines hit the tank water and the reaction would be virtually instantaneous.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> How long have you been doing this cycle that 15 gallons has left your tank??


3 weeks on one, and about 1 week on the other, its 2 tanks a 69 and a 41.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The procedure in the use of dechlorinators is to put the dechlorinator in first and then the water. That way it's pretty when the chlorine/chloramines hit the tank water and the reaction would be virtually instantaneous.


So being as prime would also get rid of ammonia, I would think I would need to dose again after the water top up to bring the ppm back up to 4?


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Depends on how much you are topping off too. But a few things to keep in mind:
> 
> - bacteria live in the filter, rather than in the water, so killing the bacteria in the water is not a bad thing. If you are worried, turn off the filter while you top up, and put in the prime, do some mixing then turn the filter back on
> 
> ...


well I was worried because in the tank that has been cycling for a week I used the instant aquarium gravel with live bacteria, so I didnt want to kill any that may have been in the gravel either, as there would be more in there than the filter at this point I would think?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

summit said:


> So being as prime would also get rid of ammonia, I would think I would need to dose again after the water top up to bring the ppm back up to 4?


I forgot about that as I don't do fishless cycling (I use plants and seeded filter media). You can do what you suggested, or you can use a dechlorinater that only treats for chlorine and not chloramines.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

*Prime while cycling fishless*

Hi summit,
I woudn't worry about using Prime, or any other conditioner, while cycling, to condition your top-up water before it's put into the tank (using a bucket).
I have done it before, and even though the Prime may neutralize SOME of the ammonia ( it certainly won't do away with most of it during your fishelss cycle). After topping up, check your ammonia level, & just bring it back up to 4 again if it needs it. Don't sweat it - not a problem
Good luck with your new tanks ! 
I'm cycling my new 260 as well.
Actually, I've seeded it with an extra filter from my existing tank, and I'm dosing with Stability as well, for a week. So, I should be good to go as of right now. It's testing 0 all around. But I'm not taking any chances before moving my Discus in from the other tank - Want to give it deveral more days testing 0, just to be sure I don't get any mini 'spike' of ammonia or nitrite.
Regards,
Paul


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

I am also cycling my Osaka and have seeded with a filter from my existing tank. However, the water is a little milky so am tempted to change the water. Any advice?
I have added three plants.
Thanks


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Kym,
I have pm'd you.
Paul


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

KYM,
I have pm'd you.
Paul


----------

